# Who else has...



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Crushed a box so it would fit through the gate.
I have done it a few times. 
I hope I'm not the only one...


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

This is why you always carry packing tape with you...

*Official Amazon procedure:*

1. Carefully open package by slicing original tape with box cutter (ask for yours at the WH)
2. Remove the contents
3. Finish slicing the tape on bottom of box so it neatly collapses flat
4. Slide box through slots in gate
5. Reach through with both hands and prepare the box with a single strip of packing tape along the bottom
6. Rotate the box upright and refill with original contents, also passing them through the gate
7. Finally close and tape the top flaps


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> This is why you always carry packing tape with you...
> 
> *Official Amazon procedure:*
> 
> ...


if i could dislike this, i would...


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Frœsty said:


> if i could dislike this, i would...


My post was intended to be funny, however I probably shouldn't have put that bit about 'official policy' (hindsight and whatnot). For anyone who may be uncertain, *my post was a joke* - as in why stop with crushing boxes to fit them through gates?
To really drive it home: *Under no circumstances is any person permitted to open mail not specifically addressed to them. Doing so is a crime.* Don't open them and you probably shouldn't be crushing them either.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> My post was intended to be funny, however I probably shouldn't have put that bit about 'official policy' (hindsight and whatnot). For anyone who may be uncertain, *my post was a joke* - as in why stop with crushing boxes to fit them through gates?
> To really drive it home: *Under no circumstances is any person permitted to open mail not specifically addressed to them. Doing so is a crime.* Don't open them and you probably shouldn't be crushing them either.


My friends are watching u


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

tough crowd


----------

